
Memory Optimization (2003) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.research.scea.com/research/pdfs/GDC2003_Memory_Optimization_18Mar03.pdf
======
vardump
At a cursory glance, seems to be a good cache-optimization 101.

Only prefetch related slides were outdated, those should be ignored. In short,
don't do manual prefetch, CPU automatic prefetching is good for predictable
sequential access. Manual prefetching can even make the execution slower.

